# boarding an African Grey



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, do any of you put your AG into boarding when you go away for your hols?. If so whats the rate per day? thanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

dexter said:


> Hi, do any of you put your AG into boarding when you go away for your hols?. If so whats the rate per day? thanks


Mate of mine in the Midlands with a bird supplies shop charges £3 a day.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Mate of mine in the Midlands with a bird supplies shop charges £3 a day.


wish i was nearer.


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there maybe someone on here close by who also has birds that you could maybe ask to look after your grey when you are away? thats what I done on another forum and a few years later we are still looking after each others birds. We don't charge each other anything, just a simple case of if you watch my birds, I will watch yours. (a case of beer is usually exchanged tho ) Comes in handy too when decorating etc to keep them away from fumes etc.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

We used to use a lady I got recommended on a parrot forum, she lived about half hour away from us. She used to breed blue/gold macaws but took in a few boarders as a side line. She only used to charge us about £1.50 day but unfortunately she gave up doing it. My daughter now looks after Merlin for us when we go away.

Whereabouts do you live? If you are anything like me, you won't trust your parrot to just anyone so it is important you find someone you are happy with to look after them who understands their needs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for your replies, much appreciated, my niece says she'll have him , just need to keep the kids away from him as he'll peck them!


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad you found someone you trust


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad your niece can look after him for you. Have you warned her she may need ear plugs :lol:


----------

